# Calling all cooks!



## ThEoRy (Jul 20, 2011)

This summer is huge for us at the Plainfield Country Club in Edison, NJ. In just a few more weeks we will be hosting the first event of the PGA tour playoffs for the Fed Ex Cup, The Barclays. 

What does that mean for me? Well it's like the Superbowl is coming at the end of August and staying for a whole week! And we have to feed all these people. Menus are being finalized while buildings and bleachers are being built. The clock is ticking. 

We are currently looking at rental staff for more mundane jobs but I need talented Chefs, Sous Chefs, Line Cooks and Prep Cooks to help with this huge undertaking. 

With food in such high volume of close to 4000 or more people per day it will certainly be just banging out quantity. Mainly buffet style with some different action stations in front of the guests. I need guys who know whats up, can handle their own and don't need to be supervised, and want to be a part of something pretty big to put on their resume. And that's why I'm posting this here.

If anyone is interested in joining us for what may be a once in a lifetime opportunity, then contact me here or through PM.


[video=youtube;uKTOPrPUhcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKTOPrPUhcM&feature=BFa&list=LLPlvXZ1Ai_ZA&index=10[/video]


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 21, 2011)

bump


----------



## BertMor (Jul 21, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> This summer is huge for us at the Plainfield Country Club in Edison, NJ. In just a few more weeks we will be hosting the first event of the PGA tour playoffs for the Fed Ex Cup, The Barclays.
> 
> What does that mean for me? Well it's like the Superbowl is coming at the end of August and staying for a whole week! And we have to feed all these people. Menus are being finalized while buildings and bleachers are being built. The clock is ticking.
> 
> ...


 
Mwaaaaahhhhhhhaahahah.. I did two years of the LPGA JAL Big Apple Open Be prepared to grab your jock and hang on tight! We went through about $75000 (wholesale, 1996 prices) worth of food for the 8 days. (Monday after is a thank you for the volunteers and for more charity)We used a refrigerated tractor trailer for a walk in. It arrived on sunday afternoon, and it was a brand new full sized container. The refrigerator proceeded to crap out that afternoon, jeopardizing our first $40k worth of food. Sysco Albany had to rush another container down quickquick so we didn't loose anything. Now YOU try and get Sysco to work on a Sunday afternoon LOLOL

Have fun, I think I did some part time work at Plainfield CC when I was in school...


----------



## aaronsgibson (Jul 21, 2011)

To bad I live in Ohio or I would gladly come down and help prep. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd do it for the lolz alone if I wasn't locked in right now where I'm at. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 21, 2011)

Sent you a PM


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 21, 2011)

A few quick details. Barclays week is from 8-21-2011 till 8-29-2011 and yes you will be paid for your time. This is not volunteer work.


----------



## MadMel (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd go if I was in the US... Seems like a great opportunity...


----------



## ptolemy (Jul 23, 2011)

I would love to see pics of the setup when the times comes 
What knives will you be using?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 26, 2011)

There will be several portable kitchens as well as the clubhouse kitchen. I'll be sure to film some vids. Honestly maybe just the ****** house knives. There will be a lot of temps on hand and I don't trust em if I don't know em.


----------

